# Jeff's Smoked Lobster and Shrimp



## ringtail bbq (Feb 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ringtail bbq
__ Feb 15, 2014






Valentine dinner was a hit with Jeff's lobster recipe.  Turned out perfect!

Thanks Jeff


----------



## ringtail bbq (Feb 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ringtail bbq
__ Feb 15, 2014





With fettuccini


----------



## bjake2001 (Feb 15, 2014)

Those shrimp look great!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

How fun! Smoked lobster is my favorite way to eat it! How lovely for your holiday!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

